# Nipping and biting



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

Harley is 9 weeks old and teething/chewing everything in sight. I put hot sauce on all electrical cords as a preventive measure. He really loves nipping and biting toes and fingers or grabbing a pant leg while walking by. We have tried giving a chew toy, but he still like our hands and fingers, even during play time. He seems to really love my husbands toes. Harley will walk by and attack my husbands toes, with and without socks. Well, you all know those puppy teeth hurt and giving Harley a chew toy wasn't working. Well my husband put hot sauce on his toes. Harley left the toes alone after one nip. Are we horrible?


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

*Harley pictures coming soon*

I am working on getting some pictures posted too.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Well that's one way. When Harley nips/bites, all play interaction stops. Gently put him in his expen for a minute or two, do not look at him or interact in ANY way. Take him out to play if he nips/bites again (and most likely he will) repeat again anad again. He will soon understand that teeth on human skin means NO play or interaction. For this to work all the humans in the house need to be absolutely consistent. It might take a few days but is really quite effective in helping puppies learn to keep their teeth off human skin.


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

The puppy nipping is actually my biggest complaint about Ginger also. She is 13 weeks and though she is improving somewhat, she just can't seem to help herself. We try to give her a puppy yelp and then ignore her after she nips, but with 2 young girls in our house it is hard to be consistent with everyone in the family. She doesn't go after toes, but she loves this hands and shirt sleeves.

When I was at the vet for her last booster, the vet told us that she should lose all those puppy teeth by 6 months. That's only 3 months away. That a lot of teething to go through between now and then. No wonder she wants to chew all the time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Puppies loooove to chew, bite, and eat everything! If he wants to chew something he is not supposed to, try to encourage him to chew on on a nice chewy toy. Continue the methods you are using - it will pass!


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

I tried yelping and Harley just looked at me then proceeded to nip my finger. I think he is getting a tiny bit better, when we say "no bite", he tries to just put his teeth on you without biting. I am going to try the time outs. We have quit playing when he bites, so combining that with a short time out and then resuming play is worth a try. I even bought him a chew toy that you freeze. Too bad they don't make teething pills for puppies.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Not that you shouldn't discourage it, but Susan Garrett is convinced that people who work hard to actively discourage nipping and those that simply manage it as much as possible and ignore it when it happens both end up in about the same place at about the same time… with a dog who has stopped nipping.


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

The good thing is that he will out grow this. He is doing great with going outside and I am REALLY happy about that. He really is a good baby.


----------

